# Anyone see that dude on MTV that got the calf implants?



## Michelle (Feb 11, 2002)

It was a show that featured all these people getting cosmetic surgery. The kid was such a bonehead. He was walking around after the surgery bragging about how awesome he looked and how he now had "everything" to offer to the ladies.

Hahahaha like any girl in her right mind would ever go out with someone so vain. He was not even good looking.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2002)

got a pic?

I do not have MTV.


----------



## Michelle (Feb 11, 2002)

Sorry, no pic. It was just a show that was on the other day. I don't know the name of it. It also had these 2 idiot teen girls who got liposuction all over themselves instead of just going to the gym. Maybe one of them would go out with calf-boy, LOL.

Maybe the MTV web site has pics?


----------



## dojdave11 (Feb 12, 2002)

I did see that and it was pretty funny. I could not believe that someone would actually do that.


----------



## Broomstick (Feb 12, 2002)

I think those two girls were looking damn good without any of that work done. And that stupid kid is one lazy mo-fo where momy and daddy have two much money.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 12, 2002)

Crazy kids, everyone's always looking for the easy way out.


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Feb 13, 2002)

That dude was a total putz . Lazy as all hell . What he should do is check out the Juice room and get some real results not some forien matter implanted in his body . His attitude will change and he'll be stuck with that crap in hi body . And by the way those girls were HOT , a bit on the silly side , but none the less HOT . And no they didn't need any work besides that one girl already had the fakest boobs anyway . Oh well natural is just no good to these people !


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by hurtyhair4u *_
> That dude was a total putz . Lazy as all hell . What he should do is check out the Juice room and get some real results.



Ummmmm, I agree that he's lazy but what's the diffrence from what he did to using juice?  Seems like both are taking the un natural way.


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Feb 13, 2002)

First off there are no implants with the juice . I believe the physical effects of roids if used properly will pose less of a threat and less of a lasting effect . I know plenty of people who use and they do their research . I was half kidding when i mentioned that . But i've seen the results with no side effects when used properly and sparringly .


----------



## beau1al (Feb 14, 2002)

Ha HA


----------



## hardlife (Feb 18, 2002)

yeah i saw it, he was all "now the girls will really like me" all the girls said was that he was stupid and had "tits" in his legs. what a moron


----------



## honeybee (Feb 19, 2002)

Unfortunately I did see it..that guy was a complete moron. And those two chicks that got all the lipo and lip injections and everything else didnt have 2 brain cells to rub together.


----------



## BigB (Mar 7, 2002)

That kid was just too much.


----------



## Orange357 (Mar 7, 2002)

He was the "total package" people come on...pfft..


----------



## Hawkens (Mar 16, 2002)

That's about as bad as the Body Builder in Mexico getting Breast Implants to make his chest look more developed and got alot more then he expected. 

Hawkens


----------



## KANE_VICIOUS (Mar 16, 2002)

huh i have never heard about that body builder what happened?


----------



## Hawkens (Mar 16, 2002)

Here is an article on CNN that details what happened to the Body Builder former 1975 Mr. Mexico.  

http://www.cnn.com/US/9910/06/phony.physician/index.html


Hawkens


----------



## bigtom422 (Mar 16, 2002)

LMAO, I personally think that juice is better than implants, juice is already working with something that your body already has to a degree.  The implants are pathetic, that is no better than synthol.  just my opinion.


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 17, 2002)

what a putz.!!!!


----------

